# Batch-Konverter für Bilder

## Vortex375

Servus,

ich suche nach einem Programm wie soundKonverter, nur für Bilder.

Wichtige Funktionen:

 kopieren der Verzeichnisstruktur aus dem Quellordner in den Zielordner (wie soundKonverter das halt auch kann)

 Konvertieren von einem Format ins andere (logisch)

 Größe ändern, drehen, spiegeln, ...

 Farbbilder in Graustufen umwandeln

Großartige Foto- und Nachbearbeitungseffekte brauch ich nicht. Wichtig wär halt, dass er wie soundKonverter die Verzeichnisstruktur kopieren kann. Der Batch-Konverter für Gimp kann das zum Beispiel nicht. Außerdem ist er umständlich zu bedienen (man kann keine Ordner rekursiv hinzufügen etc.).

Was grafisches wär natürlich top, aber wenn jemand ein Kommandozeilen-Tool oder Script kennt, das diese Funktionen hat, dann soll er sich auch melden.  :Wink: 

Kennt jemand ein geeignetes Programm?

----------

## makkk

Das kannst du alles mit imagemagick tun.

Allerdings denke ich du wirst vielleicht selbst ein kleines script für deine Bedürfnisse schreiben müssen.

Aber wer weiß.. es gibt sicher schon scripte dafür.. ich glaube es gibt auch nautilus Plugins.

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

verwende dazu imagemagick + ein Shellscript, die Convert-Funktionalität von imagemagick ist sehr mächtig.

Siehe dazu http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php

Für Gui wäre eventuell Gwenview mit den Kipi Plugins (ich glaub Use-Flag kipi muss gesetzt sein) eine Variante

Für Kipi Plugins siehe http://www.kipi-plugins.org/drupal

lg

----------

## jkoerner

Ich würde mich zuerst einmal bei  kde-apps.org  umsehen. Dort gibt es haufenweise relativ unbekannte Programme für den Grafikbereich.

----------

## artbody

wenn du noch ein 32Bit system hast » xnview

----------

## blice

wine und irfanview ?

----------

## dakjo

 *blice wrote:*   

> wine und irfanview ?

 

Pfui!

----------

